# broadcom bcm43228 [14e4:4359] inactive

## little_bob

hello community,

someone has experience with this wlan chipset?

i am using a lenovo x131 with this wlan chipset. i have tried the opensource driver b43 first but failed. according to the kernel mailing list http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/93522 there are still problems. so i tried the closed source driver broadcom-sta according to http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx#Broadcom_802.11_Linux_STA_driver.

the device is detected as eth1 but when i start it (e.g. with /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start) i get the info that it has started but it is inactive. there is an info in the document above that if authorization fails i should try host ap. when i do this i got a kernel panic (gentoo 3.4.9). 

wpa_cli status give me

```

corellia ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

wpa_state=ASSOCIATING

Supplicant PAE state=DISCONNECTED

suppPortStatus=Unauthorized

EAP state=DISABLED

```

i have not seen any helpfull infos in messages or dmesg.

i have tested several entries in my wpa_supplicant.conf. the actual values are:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

  ssid="icarib"

  psk="passphrase"

  priority=5

}

```

i am using 2 different apple air port express routers. one using 2.4ghz the other 5.0ghz. both are hiding the ssid. i have tested my notebook on both wlan routers. also i have tested with a not hidden ssid. no success.

the routers are configured to use wpa2.

is my setup wrong?

best regards

----------

## piotraf

I have:

```
# lspci|grep 802

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01

```

I was also unable to make it work with the inkernel driver, because somehow I missed a step:

```
emerge -av linux-firmware
```

plus I missed also the kernel setting of # Broadcom specific AMBA. 

A good way of setting up wpa_supplicant

```
# wpa_passphrase <YOUR_SSID_NAME> >> /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

<enter your passphrase>
```

although this won't resolve any problem - it's just easier then editing the file manual.

I hope this helps a bit.

The only problem I encounter with this driver is with dhcpcd i.e. I have both net.eth0 and net.wlan0 created, but not started on boot. Instead I have 

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="dhcpcd"

config_wlan0="dhcpcd"

```

and rc-update added wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd to default

otherwise e.g. manually starting wlan0 makes the wlan0 connect/disconnect all the time.

----------

